# Market Research for Diabetics (T1) London ?30 Cash



## TheResearchLink (Feb 11, 2011)

old post - no longer needed


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 12, 2011)

What is the research being used for?


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 15, 2011)

If only you paid the train fare from North Wales for 2 I'd be there in a jiffy ! 

Rob


----------



## shiv (Feb 15, 2011)

I did it yesterday...easiest ?30 I've ever made. Took all of 5 - 7 mins?

Alix, I'm not sure how directly involved you are with the researchers themselves, but I have some feedback I'd like to pass on...the questions were very flawed in my opinion.


----------



## Steff (Feb 16, 2011)

TheResearchLink said:


> Hi Shiv!
> 
> Thanks for coming down - I organise recruitment only, but please do give me a call to discuss as I know my client will be interested to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...



Alix its not the best thing to put your number hun, maybe contact shiv via PM 

good luck with your research


----------

